# Benidorm Council tax rates, wifi broadband,telephone,and mobile info



## Luc.bryan (Sep 22, 2011)

Am moving to Benidorm and would appreciate and information on the above please


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Luc.bryan said:


> Am moving to Benidorm and would appreciate and information on the above please


Hi & welcome

your 'council tax' will depend upon the property

and, there are as many opinions about the rest of your enquiries as there are options........................ have a go with the search facility & you'll find lots of discussions

as far as wifi is concerned though, it will again depend upon exactly where you live - what might be good in one street might simply not work in the next!!!


----------



## Luc.bryan (Sep 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Hi & welcome
> 
> your 'council tax' will depend upon the property
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, it's a 1 bed appartment in the Rincon de Loix area, I ' sure that I have read somewhere that there are bands for council tax depending on property and income which in my case is a modest pension
With regard to the broadband/wifi/telephone/mobile phone provider we are getting confusing info and mixed messages. Was considering transferring my BT from the UK but have been told that they are expensive in Benidorm


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Luc.bryan said:


> Thanks for that, it's a 1 bed appartment in the Rincon de Loix area, I ' sure that I have read somewhere that there are bands for council tax depending on property and income which in my case is a modest pension
> With regard to the broadband/wifi/telephone/mobile phone provider we are getting confusing info and mixed messages. Was considering transferring my BT from the UK but have been told that they are expensive in Benidorm


The IBI (Council tax) depends on property size and location, not income. Wherever you are, it is sure to be much less than the UK. Ours is about €500 a year for a detached house of 170 m2. 

I don´t think you can transfer BT telecommunication contracts to Spain, but I could be wrong. Prices are coming down in Spain due to increased competition, and you can now get very good deals for a combined contract for internet, landline and mobiles. Movistar, Jazztel and Orange are the big national ones.

As a pensioner you should qualify for a discounted electricity rate if you use the lowest power-supply band (potencia). Check with your electricity supplier.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Luc.bryan said:


> Thanks for that, it's a 1 bed appartment in the Rincon de Loix area, I ' sure that I have read somewhere that there are bands for council tax depending on property and income which in my case is a modest pension
> With regard to the broadband/wifi/telephone/mobile phone provider we are getting confusing info and mixed messages. Was considering transferring my BT from the UK but have been told that they are expensive in Benidorm


You're getting confused 'cos it is bloody confusing!! Every operator has different offers and different packages, and once you've plumped for one the others will probably phone you as often as they can to offer you a whole load of different packages. 
I know it's not much help, but you'll probably have to wait until you're here, get in touch with 2 or 3 operators and see what they can come up with.


----------



## Luc.bryan (Sep 22, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> The IBI (Council tax) depends on property size and location, not income. Wherever you are, it is sure to be much less than the UK. Ours is about €500 a year for a detached house of 170 m2.
> 
> I don´t think you can transfer BT telecommunication contracts to Spain, but I could be wrong. Prices are coming down in Spain due to increased competition, and you can now get very good deals for a combined contract for internet, landline and mobiles. Movistar, Jazztel and Orange are the big national ones.
> 
> As a pensioner you should qualify for a discounted electricity rate if you use the lowest power-supply band (potencia). Check with your electricity supplier.


Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm about half an hour/40 mins north of Benidorm

I just moved last weekend, literally into the next street

I have Movistar ADSL

we used to get a speed of 5-6 MB

we have consistently been getting better speeds since it was connected here on Wednesday

this is this morning

[URL="[/URL]


----------

